# Cell Phones



## Kadar (Oct 28, 2013)

So I was just wondering, what type of cell phone does everyone use? I personally have the Samsung Galaxy Note II because the larger screen makes it easier to multitask and more viewable workspace area.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm using a Pantech Burst that's still running Android 2.3.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 28, 2013)

iPhone 4S. Had it for almost 2 years now and it's still going strong.


----------



## trewq (Oct 28, 2013)

HTC One. It's an amazing phone.


----------



## Kadar (Oct 28, 2013)

trewq said:


> HTC One. It's an amazing phone.


I was thinking about getting that phone but I didn't like not being able to add a microSD card


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Oct 28, 2013)

I've kept with the iphone so far. I currently have an iphone5, but their isn't really a reason to upgrade beyond it at the moment.


----------



## trewq (Oct 28, 2013)

Kadar said:


> I was thinking about getting that phone but I didn't like not being able to add a microSD card


With 32GB of space an SD card is unnecessary. Everything I want to transfer off is either done automatically to dropbox or easily done over USB/Wifi


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 28, 2013)

trewq said:


> With 32GB of space an SD card is unnecessary. Everything I want to transfer off is either done automatically to dropbox or easily done over USB/Wifi


Non expandable storage and non removable battery is something that prohibits me from using it everyday but I do have the black one (16GB) and S4 (i9505).

Gotta love s4 for its features while one is more of a good looks item. Not a huge fan of stock Sense UI while touchwiz is more user friendly. Root and debloat using omega ROM and s4 rocks.


----------



## Kadar (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you ever tried out Paranoid Android and their halo feature? or PIE?


----------



## wdq (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm still using the Galaxy Nexus as my main phone. It's a couple of years old now, but it still works well for me. I have a version that supports LTE, and it also runs Android 4.2.2 thanks to CyanogenMod.


----------



## TheHackBox (Oct 28, 2013)

LG Viper LTE with Sprint running ICS, it does what I need it to do.


----------



## trewq (Oct 28, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Non expandable storage and non removable battery is something that prohibits me from using it everyday but I do have the black one (16GB) and S4 (i9505).


Why does that stop you from using it everyday? I was a bit wary of the non removable battery but I trust HTC and they quality of their high end products.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 28, 2013)

trewq said:


> HTC One. It's an amazing phone.


Me too. Great phone.


----------



## mojeda (Oct 29, 2013)

Love my Moto X!


----------



## MannDude (Oct 29, 2013)

Galaxy S3.


----------



## lifetalk (Oct 29, 2013)

Galaxy S2, still, yep.


----------



## nunim (Oct 29, 2013)

I knew this thread sounded very familiar.

http://vpsboard.com/topic/2045-what-smartphone-do-you-guys-use/

I've got an LG Optimus P769, it's okay, came free with my plan but I'm thinking of upgrading to a Nexus 4 at Xmas time. The only reason I haven't upgraded already is that I have a Google Nexus 7 and that does all of my more powerful Android needs but it does suck to have to carry two devices.  Maybe I should upgrade my tablet to the Nexus 7 2nd Gen, the new screen looks beastly.


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 29, 2013)

iPhone 5 White 16 GB with Sprint. Am thinking of switching carriers once my contract is up.


----------



## NickM (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got a Galaxy S3 running CyanogenMod 10.2 nightlies.  It works well enough for me.  I don't need a huge screen, since I don't really do any "work" on my phone.  Anything bigger would just be useless for me.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 29, 2013)

HTC One, HTC One X, HTC Desire HD ( x 2). All used for different things but the One and One X are my main phones.


----------



## trewq (Oct 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> HTC One, HTC One X, HTC Desire HD ( x 2). All used for different things but the One and One X are my main phones.


I can understand using two phones but once it gets to four isn't it a bit ridiculous?


----------



## Corey (Oct 29, 2013)

HTC One


----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2013)

Currently using a Nokia Lumia 610 (cheapest Lumia phone out there) because I am not a heavy phone user and I wanted to try out all the mobile operating systems. I used to rock an iPhone 3GS but it is now very obsolete and slow.

Honestly Windows Phone really sucks, due to the lack of apps and games, and my experience with WP 7 has been even worse due to the hardware weakness of the Lumia 610. I will soon move to a new phone (Android) though I have yet to make my mind up to whether I'm going with one of the Samsung devices out there or wait for the Nexus 5 (very tempting).


----------



## peterw (Oct 29, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Honestly Windows Phone really sucks, due to the lack of apps and games.


True. iOS does have the best selection of games and "style" apps. Android is the most open app cage. My new phone will be a HTC One X.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 29, 2013)

trewq said:


> I can understand using two phones but once it gets to four isn't it a bit ridiculous?


1 in the car and one in a safety deposit box


----------



## KS_Phillip (Oct 29, 2013)

Galaxy S4 myself.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, more than 2 year old LG Optimus One P500, running Android 2.3 Cyanogenmod.

Why should I switch when it does all things I need, and I hate carrying phones with big screens.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 29, 2013)

Motorola Droid 4 with full qwerty keyboard. Can stand typing on the screen. have the 16gb version with 32Gb microsd. Battery life is only about 5-8 hours on a full charge depending on the service in the area your in.  Weak service seems to drain the battery a lot more quickly.  Overall though, great phone for my uses. Can answer support tickets easily with the Kayoko app the keyboard.  SSH is actually usable with the full keyboard and when on call its an easy go to tool when you're out and about.

http://www.motorola.com/us/DROID-4-by-Motorola/88569.html

The next phone I will buy will likely be the Droid 5:

http://motoringcrunch.com/news/motorola-droid-5/100150/

Cheers!


----------



## Kadar (Oct 29, 2013)

I am waiting for someone to be using a basic slider or flip phone lol.


----------



## Jade (Oct 29, 2013)

iPhone 4


----------



## Tactical (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Kadar (Oct 29, 2013)

Tactical said:


>


I bet this beast gets 5g internet and can make calls to the past?


----------



## betatester (Oct 29, 2013)

LG G2 VZW. This puppy is rock solid and CM10.2 is now available. Love it.


----------



## XLvps (Oct 29, 2013)

Motorola StarTac


----------



## Kadar (Oct 29, 2013)

There we go! A flip phone finally


----------



## ndelaespada (Oct 30, 2013)

Galaxy S4


----------



## shovenose (Oct 30, 2013)

Currently enjoying an HTC Windows Phone 8X.

Just installed some updates yesterday that streamlined multi-tasking which is making me A LOT happier with it.


----------

